# Pushy Donkey



## Dee (Jul 16, 2005)

My yearling donkey is just a sweet, easy going little girl that adores human attention! By the way she is getting so much better at leading due to the help of some helpful forum members! However she has gotten into the habit of pushing people. She will do this if I stop petting her, when she first comes to see my in the pasture, or even if I am with another horse she will just come up and push me?

What is she doing? I this a dominance thing?

Dee


----------



## StarWish (Jul 25, 2005)

She wants to be "The Main Donkey!" These are insanely jealous animals, we've found. It is not uncommon to become the filling in a donkey turnover in our pasture! They surround us on all sides...me, no, me!!! Young donkeys can be very mischievous and have a shadow of ears back and here I come...until you turn on them and it's ears up, look of innocence...that wasn't ME! They are indeed, special critters! LOL!

StarWish/Colleen


----------

